# Available for sub work in the Oshawa Ontario area



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

2006 Ford F250 SuperDuty 4x4 
2009 Curtis SnoPro 3000 7'6
Looking to put on a small spreader.
Looking for small commercial/residential contracts for the 2010/2011 season.
I know it's a tad early, but last year was a complete disaster. I didn't get the truck & plow until December, than we had no snow for the season in our area. Nearly lost my shirt!
(905) 261-5100
[email protected]


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

hey bud,

I will be needed some subs around Ritson and Taunton and Harmony and Rossland. Keep my number handy for September. 416 737 8978


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks...I'll save your number in my phone. How's the summer work looking for you?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Busy, and hopefully profitable 

Have you seen our trucks around? I remember we talked last year, but due to no snow, we were fine. This year I will need you for sure. Give me a call when you want to look at the sites and we can come up with a monthly fee.


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds good...I'll give you a call!
Do you happen to know of any good deals on any mowers? I'm looking to purchase a decent ZTR walk behind to get started in the lawn care. I've got a decent puch mower, trimmer, blower, and hand tools, but could really use the ZTR.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a 36 inch sentar, and a 48 inch floating deck Toro walkbehind if you are interested.


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

What are you asking for them? And could you send me a few pics so I could show my finance company?


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, I saw one of your trucks this weekend up at Arnts....wasn't sure if it was you, but nice truck....F350? with dump box.


----------

